
The police demanded he unlock his cellphone.He didn't and spent 44 days in jail - arwhatever
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/the-police-demanded-he-unlock-his-cellphone-he-didnt-—-and-spent-44-days-in-jail/ar-AACx1AL?ocid=spartanntp
======
djsumdog
I'm glad this got dropped. Encryption issues are certainly going to come to a
head. I'm interesting if we're going to see more cases coming out of Australia
with their new encryption laws. What will happen if someone refused to unlock
an LUKS encrypted drive. Will LUKS be banned in Australia unless people
install a government key?

------
tinus_hn
And then the police harassed them until he moved away. Department of Justice
indeed.

